

Ask HN: Which writers... - hella

..do you <i>always</i> read? That is, you read their books and articles and blog posts and tweets and so on.<p>Me: Malcolm Gladwell and Jonah Lehrer.
======
kongqiu
Books: Milan Kundera, VS Naipaul, Orlando Figes

Essays/blogs/etc: Tim Keller, Matt Taibbi, and John Dolan (along with his pen-
name Gary Brecher)

